# Trick Scissors



## SpaZuM (Jan 12, 2009)

We are currently in production of Dial "M" for Murder, which requires a person to be stabbed on-stage. I am looking for realistic retractable scissors that would work for this effect; however, I haven't been able to find any thus far. Obviously, we could fake it behind the actors back, but we really want this effect to be visible to the audience. Any ideas?


----------



## Footer (Jan 12, 2009)

When I did the show we were looking at the mechanical route, but instead went with latex. If I remember correctly, they were attached to a rig on the actors back, and when he released a tie, they sprang out. It worked rather well from what I cal recall. 


Lyceum Theatre: Photo Gallery


----------



## SpaZuM (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Do you have any plans or specs for the rig that was built that you can share?


----------



## Footer (Jan 12, 2009)

I did not build it, but I sat in plenty of production meetings about it. Here is what I remember....

They made a mold of a "old" pair of scissors. They then filled the mold with painted in latex and painted the piece to resemble scissors. The costumers built a slit into the trench coat that the handles could "pop" out of. The actor wore a small pack on his back (3/4" ply with straps if I remember right). On this we mounted the latex scissors. I believe they attached a line onto the scissors that would pull it over on its side and when that line was released they "sprang" out. I remember it took a bit of blocking to get the piece to look right. Thats about all I can remember, it was 3 years ago and I was the M.E. so I had very little to do with it.


----------



## SpaZuM (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Thanks for the input - we'll definitely give that some consideration.


----------



## Footer (Jan 12, 2009)

There was also some talk of using a spring loaded hinge, from what I recall it just got too bulky. Also, I remember the director wanting the murderer to fall on his back driving the scissors in further (it always got a good gasp from the audience). Using the hinge method would not work because we could not figure out how to retract them for the fall. I do remember we had 3 spares for a 2 weeks run, and used them all.


----------

